

Ask HN: "inspirational" jobs board? - terabytest

I think I saw a job board on HN or DN a while ago that was entirely about jobs that are &quot;good&quot; and &quot;inspirational&quot;, basically stuff for a good cause. Did I dream this up or does this really exist? I would need to use it.
======
cookrn
It doesn't list jobs like a board, but fits the good/inspirational category:
[http://rework.jobs/talent](http://rework.jobs/talent)

------
tmoullet
idealist.org

